
Scavenging Free Green Power From Radio Waves - thedoctor
http://www.eweekeurope.co.uk/news/scavenging-free-green-power-from-radio-waves-35622
======
glimcat
Output is inconsistent over time and typically in the microwatt to low
milliwatt range. This can be quite limiting.

Sensors with a low update frequency are a good example of things that can
work.

